# Just getting started.



## allstateps (May 8, 2016)

Hey everyone. So I'm in need of some advice if you'd call it that. I've been a contractor for 5yrs now, been working for other companies who work directly with the bigger companies. So I've been considered the middle middle middle man for quite some time. I recently decided it was time for me to get more out of life and I began applying to work directly with the clients. During my experience in this field I've done work on MCS, LPS/Service Link, Five brothers (they're kind of tough) MSI, NFN, A2Z, and NFR. So I recently put my first app in with Safeguard to be a vendor. I got the call within 2 days and did all my required paperwork and was told I'd be called this week for training. So that's a little of my background. Does anyone have honest opinions about Safeguard? I know it's going to be slightly different working directly with these National/Regional companies from what I'm used too, but I'm willing to accept the challenges that come. The pay is obviously way higher than what I make now, considering I get about 40% what the total job approval is. That's besides the point. Should I try to apply with any other places or start small with safeguard? The dude I work for now tells me MCS is a huge pain in the ass and so is Five brothers. So, who knows.. Any advice would be so much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

:vs_shocked::vs_OMG:


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

Get more out of life and you signed up with safeguard:vs_no_no_no:


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*Hi*

use google,use search function on here then see if you still want to proceed be very careful i see lots of roadblocks in your future.


----------



## ALLDUCKEDUP (Dec 30, 2015)

talk to anyone who worked for safeguard, sooner or later your gonna get f**ked.


----------



## disgusted (Sep 18, 2015)

So I recently put my first app in with Safeguard to be a vendor. I got the call within 2 days and did all my required paperwork and was told I'd be called this week for training. opinions about Safeguard? I know it's going to be slightly different working directly with these National/Regional companies from what I'm used too, but I'm willing to accept the challenges that come. The pay is obviously way higher than what I make now, considering I get about 40% what the total job approval is. That's besides the point. Should I try to apply with any other places or start small with safeguard? The dude I work for now tells me MCS is a huge pain in the ass and so is Five brothers. So, who knows.. Any advice would be so much appreciated. Thanks![/QUOTE]

About all I can say is " WOW " Sorry dude, but you have just taken your first step towards bankruptcy. Your going to remember the days of 40% very fondly. My best wishes for you moving forward.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

It's going to be a long road you are starting out lower than whale Sh!t the good news is it doesn't get any worse than Safegaurd so it's all up hill from here.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

allstateps said:


> ...So I recently put my first app in with Safeguard to be a vendor. I got the call within 2 days...


 Foreclosure inventory is down about 30-40% from recent years but there are more "contractors" than ever wanting into this business. So why do you think you got a call in just 2 days?


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

I understand you want more freedom, but I'm not sure how working directly is going to afford you that. You might be getting only 40% of bid approvals, but what is your liability? Are you getting paid only when your companies get paid or are they paying you within a certain timeframe. The nationals (any of them) look for any reason to give you a zero pay or a chargeback. A lot of the nationals will require you to have insurance with only a select few companies (usually at double the cost), so although the price increase seems like a way to make the same money with working less hours, the headaches are a lot more, and the possibility to not get paid, get a chargeback, or incorrect invoices are much higher. Also you won't get more free time, your companies that you work for understand what your companies hours are and that's it. If you need to spend weekends with your family or take a vacation, you just let them know and it's taken care of. These nationals think you MUST be available 24/7 and at a moments notice. You have a job that came in today and it's due tomorrow and it's 50 miles away from your nearest job tomorrow, too bad, if you don't complete it, it goes against your scorecard which affects your volume and with some of these clowns your pay also. Be very careful with what you wish for. Sometimes working for the smaller guy as a 1 man show is much better and easier.


----------



## allstateps (May 8, 2016)

Oh wow.. This doesn't sound too promising to say the least. I guess I'll apply at the others then. My current employer pays when he gets paid & I already work 7 days a week. I feel forced to do every job given so I figured it wouldn't be much different with the banks. I see someone mentioned insurance and of course that was brought up with safeguard. Theyre giving me 120 days to change, so I haven't called them yet to get a quote. The other difference is they're requiring workers comp which is different than I'm used too cause I have the exemption. I just wanted to grow but I guess I took the wrong way about it.. Thanks everyone


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

Never drying pool of "I know this all" newbies that later will come back to complain to this forum. On another hand, someone got to do the job, for free or even better, pay to work, don't you think? 
Dear newbie, if we all tell you don't do it and you keep arguing, then go ahead and do it. 
Many here tried it and dumped many of the nationals for many reasons talked about on this web site
There is open letter to newbies as well


----------



## allstateps (May 8, 2016)

I'm brand new to this blog. Yeah, maybe I should've read first but I decided to post right away. I'm not arguing about anything. I'm taking advice, that's all. I just wanted to know more about the company. I appreciate the honest advice I was given.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

allstateps said:


> I'm brand new to this blog. Yeah, maybe I should've read first but I decided to post right away. I'm not arguing about anything. I'm taking advice, that's all. I just wanted to know more about the company. I appreciate the honest advice I was given.


We are all jaded to this. At the very top of the page there is a sticky to Newbie's. Just like my employee handbook and expected contractor truck stock no one reads it.

so let me ask you a couple of questions? Rather than TELL you things, let's try a fresh approach.

You say you are new? Why do they need you? What special skills or experience do you provide over the other 1,000 contractors in your yellow pages or on google that they could have contacted?

Why are established contractors telling you to run?

How can the biggest company in the industry be so desperate for help?

Why did they call YOU instead of an experienced contractor in your area?

If you need carpet or drywall done on your own home would you call a guy with little to no experience or would you call an actual carpet contractor?


----------



## AceVentura (Sep 6, 2015)

:stupid:


madxtreme01 said:


> I understand you want more freedom, but I'm not sure how working directly is going to afford you that. You might be getting only 40% of bid approvals, but what is your liability? Are you getting paid only when your companies get paid or are they paying you within a certain timeframe. The nationals (any of them) look for any reason to give you a zero pay or a chargeback. A lot of the nationals will require you to have insurance with only a select few companies (usually at double the cost), so although the price increase seems like a way to make the same money with working less hours, the headaches are a lot more, and the possibility to not get paid, get a chargeback, or incorrect invoices are much higher. Also you won't get more free time, your companies that you work for understand what your companies hours are and that's it. If you need to spend weekends with your family or take a vacation, you just let them know and it's taken care of. These nationals think you MUST be available 24/7 and at a moments notice. You have a job that came in today and it's due tomorrow and it's 50 miles away from your nearest job tomorrow, too bad, if you don't complete it, it goes against your scorecard which affects your volume and with some of these clowns your pay also. Be very careful with what you wish for. Sometimes working for the smaller guy as a 1 man show is much better and easier.


 
What you have written here is the largest load of baloney that I have narrowed your origination to one of 3 points.

You are one of the three:

Most Likely: 3rd Tier Party attempting to subcontract work through additional medians in an attempt to dilute overall pricing for those working. In this role you believe that you will be able to perform your due diligence and ensure you have cash flow (like a pyramid scheme) to continue paying those laboring for you slave wages as you do not work and probably consume 25 - 40% of the money you are receiving for the work completed. This is why you are able to express to others that it is OK to work in the highest volume State with some of the strictest regulations, highest costs of living, while doing the work for almost no money. (therefore you can spread your propaganda to the "sheep" to perform your will). You are probably not even located in the State you claim to work, yet claim to work there for less then minimum wage so that you can recruit others to labor under your direction.

2nd Most Likely: You are presently under investigation for your antics as a higher tier contractor so you are attempting to create a sense of normalcy within the present state of affairs that the industry sits. As with anything else, once enough propaganda is spread the overall mind state can be changed and it will lead to those whom follow your lead to enjoin in your antics creating an even more wide spread and common practice making the regulation of a very simple and small industry that much more difficult.

3rd Most Likely: You are a product of the propaganda which has evolved into a nonstop talk box as you truly have received, listened and adheared, and become a product propaganda aimed to hurt the blue collar.


So with your propaganda spread like a disease, I will explain what a rumor is. A rumor is a statement that may or may not be true, the source of a rumor can be hard to determine as it is a "rumor" and not a statement of fact. A rumor is a statement in which fact checking has not been performed in order to determine the validity and credibility of the information.

A rumor can also be referred to "word on the street".

"WORD ON THE STREET FOR TODAY" A crackdown is poised to take place, doors will be kicked in and documents will be seized, informants are already providing all of the information for lieniency, the last man whom believes he is standing may be the "cat" holding the bag. It may have began with self reporting, it may have began with infiltration, it may lead to what is referred to as "life sentences", it may happen this hour, it may happen this week, it may happen when a certain presidential candidate wishes to flip the script and change the subject on present allegations, or it may not happen at all. Only time will tell, as this is a rumor of unknown origin, A.K.A. "Word on the Street", the only question that remains is whether or not to self report information without any investigative demands.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

Sounds like ivy league left wing propaganda to me. No sense of reality. :vs_worry:


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

AceVentura said:


> :stupid:
> 
> 
> What you have written here is the largest load of baloney that I have narrowed your origination to one of 3 points.
> ...



Not really sure what you are talking about, as the circumstances listed by me are actual issues that exist with crappy nationals such as MCS, Safeguard, Five Brothers ETC They all play by the dirty rules. So none of what you said makes sense. I have been in this industry too long to not know their tricks and lies to get something for nothing. And I stand behind my statement that if you find a good smaller company, yes the pay might be a little lower than the national, but you don't have the same headaches.


----------



## AceVentura (Sep 6, 2015)

madxtreme01 said:


> Not really sure what you are talking about, as the circumstances listed by me are actual issues that exist with crappy nationals such as MCS, Safeguard, Five Brothers ETC They all play by the dirty rules. So none of what you said makes sense. I have been in this industry too long to not know their tricks and lies to get something for nothing. And I stand behind my statement that if you find a good smaller company, yes the pay might be a little lower than the national, but you don't have the same headaches.


Have been reading your comments since you joined a few months ago,

I am glad to know that you stand by your statements.

I hope that you are aware that I stand by my analysis and or profile of whom you are. 

However I now question if you are the puppet of a trailer park hillbilly as your grand scheme is about as complex as making sure that your cars blinker fluid is full.

:biggrin:


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

AceVentura said:


> Have been reading your comments since you joined a few months ago,
> 
> I am glad to know that you stand by your statements.
> 
> ...



First off I've been a member for over a year, 2nd I don't personally attack anyone on here, so I'm not sure why you think it's ok to attack anyone either. Maybe it's because you are behind that keyboard of yours thinking you are big and tough. The complete disregard for respect of others is appalling. However I will entertain your comments and give my "experience" in this industry.

I started in 2008 doing inspections for a small company before I knew anything about this industry.

I formed my company in 2010 doing preservation work for some hack which was very short lived and I started doing work for Qualified West doing work in probably half of my state. That lasted until Safeguard took the BOA work and I got out of it for about a year while my company continued to do inspections. Since then things have been a little rough and I have been going from company to company trying to get steady work, but I have always managed to keep my inspections running smoothly. Currently I do grass cuts for MCS and a local guy which pays similar to MCS pricing. So where your statements from, I'm not sure. As far as the hillbilly trailer park, have you ever been to NJ? The least expensive home in my area is $150k and that's for a 1000sq ft condo. I'm not some hack, I work legitimately, I follow the local laws, and that is why I don't have a large preservation business anymore, the fees that these nationals are paying don't allow for the work to be done legally or correctly. The only saving grace we have is that workers comp isn't required unless you have employees which I do not have just for that reason.


----------



## AceVentura (Sep 6, 2015)

madxtreme01 said:


> First off I've been a member for over a year, 2nd I don't personally attack anyone on here, so I'm not sure why you think it's ok to attack anyone either. Maybe it's because you are behind that keyboard of yours thinking you are big and tough. The complete disregard for respect of others is appalling. However I will entertain your comments and give my "experience" in this industry.
> 
> I started in 2008 doing inspections for a small company before I knew anything about this industry.
> 
> I formed my company in 2010 doing preservation work for some hack which was very short lived and I started doing work for Qualified West doing work in probably half of my state. That lasted until Safeguard took the BOA work and I got out of it for about a year while my company continued to do inspections. Since then things have been a little rough and I have been going from company to company trying to get steady work, but I have always managed to keep my inspections running smoothly. Currently I do grass cuts for MCS and a local guy which pays similar to MCS pricing. So where your statements from, I'm not sure. As far as the hillbilly trailer park, have you ever been to NJ? The least expensive home in my area is $150k and that's for a 1000sq ft condo. I'm not some hack, I work legitimately, I follow the local laws, and that is why I don't have a large preservation business anymore, the fees that these nationals are paying don't allow for the work to be done legally or correctly. The only saving grace we have is that workers comp isn't required unless you have employees which I do not have just for that reason.


 
Not attacking anybody, just pointing out the flaws in your story for the purpose of exposing your scheme.

I am sitting behind my computer yes, I am tougher then nails yes, ever been to New Jersey, no.

I show no respect to those who prove they deserve no respect.

Now I will point out how you have made a full admission in this thread, and I will remind you that you stated that you stand behind your statements.

To Quote You as You stated on 05/10/16 at 7:36 PM

_"I have been in this industry too long to not know their tricks and lies to get something for nothing."
_


----------



## oteroproperties (Aug 10, 2012)

AceVentura said:


> :stupid:
> 
> 
> What you have written here is the largest load of baloney that I have narrowed your origination to one of 3 points.
> ...


Dude what the hell are you talking about?? Lol!!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

do I really need to explain that statement? Does it need to be broken down for you to understand it. 

He stated he wanted more money so going direct is his best option. I simply pointed out that the nationals will push you around until you start pushing back, usually when that happens they let you go and have a long list of poor schmucks waiting in line to take over your territory. However if you work for the small local guy, he needs you just as much as you need him, so when something doesn't work for you in your business you can push just enough for him to keep you and keep a mutual respect. The bigger the company the more of a vendor number you are to them. So while you might be getting a bit more money, the headache isn't necessarily worth it. I'd rather work a little harder to have no headaches then to spend 1/2 my day on the phone and be 1/2 as productive which in turn ends up being the same money.


----------



## Newbie (Apr 17, 2015)

OMG! Correct use of the /quote feature. I think I'm gonna faint.


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

Newbie said:


> OMG! Correct use of the /quote feature. I think I'm gonna faint.


is that better?


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Newbie said:


> OMG! Correct use of the /quote feature. I think I'm gonna faint.


Wait, what?


Newbie said:


> OMG! Correct use of the /quote feature. I think I'm gonna faint.


Dang it! How's this thing work?


Newbie said:


> OMG! Correct use of the /quote feature. I think I'm gonna faint.


What's going on here?


Newbie said:


> OMG! Correct use of the /quote feature. I think I'm gonna faint.


Newbie, HELP!


----------

